# Suchergebnisse...



## rabby (11. Januar 2004)

hallo welt !

heut hab ich mal ne generelle frage:
was macht ein gutes suchergebnis aus?
also wie könnte man beispielsweise aus ner liste von 300 links, deren seiten sowohl die positiven suchbegriffe enthalten, als auch die negativen nicht beinhalten, einen grundsätzlichen algorithmus anwenden, um die "guten treffer" herauszufiltern.
hierfür muss man halt wissen, was gute treffer sind. (?)
man kann ja schlecht sagen, dass seiten mit vielen bildern besser sind als seiten, bei denen einer der suchbegriffe sehr oft vorkommt, was vermutlich wieder eine linkliste oder doorway page ist, welche auch als schlechtes ergebnis zählt!

und nun sagt bitte nicht, dass ich google verwenden soll...
ich will ne art algo. ausarbeiten, und hierfür brauch ich nunmal ein paar anhaltspunkte, wie man ein gutes ergebnis definieren kann...

danke für Eure hilfe...


----------



## del d vibrato (28. Januar 2004)

Interessante Frage ...

schlechte Suchergebnisse haben oft versteckte Weiterleitungen.
Wenn also eine Suchmaschine diese gescripteten Weiterleitungen erkennen könnte um sie auszuschliessen, würde das den SuMaMarkt revolutionieren. 

Ob das möglich ist, weiss ich nicht. Ich denke die Jungs von Goolge sind auch nicht auf den Kopf gefallen.

Grüsse
del


----------



## rabby (28. Januar 2004)

ja, gute idee...

man könnte problemlos prüfen, ob die seite nen refresh tag oder ein javascript zur weiterleitung hat. auch weiterleitung mit php scripts können evt daran erkannt werden, dass die zurückgelieferte seite eine andere url als die aufgerufene hat...



hab aber noch was andres vor... hierzu die frage:

gibts ne blacklist von dialer seiten, wo halt z.b. die domain stardialer schonmal ein erkennungsmerkmal is und eben viele mehr...


----------



## tomkruse (3. Februar 2004)

Hi!

Zu diesem Problem gab es schon eine Menge Ansäzte, würde ich sagen, aber bis jetzt wohl keine zufriedenstellende Lösung. Wenn man DAS automatisieren könnte, dann wären Suchmaschinen im Herkömmlichen Sinn wohl schon längst überholt, oder?

viele Grüße

Tom.


----------

